# Akutellen User (Nicht Username) ermittlen



## Jungbluth (5. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,

Ich würde gerne mit .Net5 auf den Windows-Kalender zugreifen aber dafür brauche ich den aktuellen User den ich einfach nicht ermitteln kann.

```
AppointmentManager.GetForUser(/** Das hier suche ich**/);
```

Mit der User Id würde es zwar auch gehen aber die ist auch nicht zu ermitteln

```
AppointmentManager.GetForUser(User.GetFromId(/** finde ich auch nicht**/));
```


----------



## Spyke (7. Dezember 2020)

Ev. das hier?
SystemInformation.UserName
SystemInformation Klasse (System.Windows.Forms)


----------



## Jungbluth (7. Dezember 2020)

Nein, denn wie bereits im Titel geschrieben: Der Username ist es NICHT.


----------

